# woma tv unit



## mitch_hynes (Jan 12, 2013)

so i have decided that i would like a woma python and im going to make his enclosure 5x2x2 and then have another elevated piece of timber on top the same size as the top of the enclosure seperated from the top with spacers for my TV, xbox and dvd player etc... i think it is the best idea i have had haha what are everyone elses thoughts on this project?? im so excited about it hahaha


----------



## ltnclark (Jan 12, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> so i have decided that i would like a woma python and im going to make his enclosure 5x2x2 and then have another elevated piece of timber on top the same size as the top of the enclosure seperated from the top with spacers for my TV, xbox and dvd player etc... i think it is the best idea i have had haha what are everyone elses thoughts on this project?? im so excited about it hahaha



The old school deep TV cabinets are great. I am in the middle of doing two; One for my MD carpet and one for my diamond. I would be mindful of how much vibration and noise is coming out of your entertainment 'stuff' though. This may cause undue stress to the Woma. Personally, I have my snakes in the quietest room in the house (sitting room).
Cheers


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 12, 2013)

its just i would really like a woma and its the only thing i can think of that would make the enclosure fit it making a lowline tv unit and getting rid of the tv unit i have now aarrgghh!!!


----------



## ltnclark (Jan 12, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> its just i would really like a woma and its the only thing i can think of that would make the enclosure fit it making a lowline tv unit and getting rid of the tv unit i have now aarrgghh!!!



Definitely not saying don't do it. The cabinets are great way to make furniture style enclosures. just be aware of the level of noise vibration coming through the top. Maybe you can wall mount the TV above the cabinet and make sure all speakers were on stands away from the cabinet. Just thoughts. 

Others may think it doesn't even matter. Would love to hear their thoughts.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 12, 2013)

And I've only just heard do you really have to have and class two licence in NSW to own a woma??


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jan 12, 2013)

Nope. They are class 1 in NSW


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 12, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> And I've only just heard do you really have to have and class two licence in NSW to own a woma??


they where years ago and the old species list is still floating about on the net thats what i think still causes the confusion , oh and ditch the x-box piece of junk and get a ps3 ,don't know how you guys use those over sized goofy controllers   , i will soon be doing a similar thing though mine will just sit on top of the enclosure , ps3 is quiet as a mouse(vibration wise also) as is the tv so couldn't see a problem with it myself , if the equipment is obviously vibrating (as crappy x-boxs do  ) then consider moving it , or get a ps3


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 12, 2013)

Haha yea my Xbox would vibrate a hole through it haha ill give you that one I might have to sit it on the ground haha but my tv should be fine might but my iPod in a completely different room though haha


----------



## bt1vn (Jan 13, 2013)

would some sort of foam or sponge or even rubber not help to absorb some of the vibrations? i mean surely it couldnt be that bad that you couldnt use something like that to fix the problem? maybe i am completely wrong but it might be worth giving it a crack


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 23, 2013)

How do I sink halogen light fittings into timber and so they are flush to the top of the enclosure?? Or do I just go with the normal ceramic light fitting and exo terra bulb or?? And info on how to install light fittings appreciated Thanks


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 23, 2013)

mitch_hynes said:


> How do I sink halogen light fittings into timber and so they are flush to the top of the enclosure?? Or do I just go with the normal ceramic light fitting and exo terra bulb or?? And info on how to install light fittings appreciated Thanks


well you could have it going through just the roof but the it will stick out the top and be kinda annoying , or you could make a false roof , might be a bit tricky depending on your wood working skills but will look good when done 

or you could just get a hanging ceramic fitting and hang it from the roof , this is alot simpler imo 

with all these you should use some cement fibre board as a heat buffer , a tip i was given from someone on here is to ask house builders on site if they have any scraps , they tend to use a bit of it in houses


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 23, 2013)

thomasssss said:


> well you could have it going through just the roof but the it will stick out the top and be kinda annoying , or you could make a false roof , might be a bit tricky depending on your wood working skills but will look good when done
> 
> or you could just get a hanging ceramic fitting and hang it from the roof , this is alot simpler imo
> 
> with all these you should use some cement fibre board as a heat buffer , a tip i was given from someone on here is to ask house builders on site if they have any scraps , they tend to use a bit of it in houses


I'm not worried about any cords sticking out of the top I can deal with that but what is cement fibre board? Her buffer? Is that so when the ceramic heats up it doesn't burn the timber? And it's board so I'm assuming its not flexible? How would I use it? Haha sorry but thanks for all info


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 23, 2013)

OK guys and gals, 
lets help Mitch out here. He's been trying to get answers to question via multiple threads and not had much (if any) help. so at my suggestion he has come back to this thread to get some answers (hopefully) 

Firstly Mitch, can you please answer some questions so we all know where you want to go with this.

- have you decided to go with the woma and the 5 x 2 x 2 (1520cm x 61cm x 61cm for the metrically inclined) build from scratch or are you going to convert something existing ?
- do you already have a heat source, if so what wattage and what type. ( i seem to recall you saying something about a heat mat previously) 
- do you have a thermometer and a thermostat. 
- do you know an electrician 

you may be jumping the gun a little by asking how to install down lights before you have decided exactly how you want the cabinet to be. 

Halogen lighting is good, but i'd only do it in tall enclosures. they can produce a lot of heat from the top which may effect your TV if youre going to put that on top.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 23, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> OK guys and gals,
> lets help Mitch out here. He's been trying to get answers to question via multiple threads and not had much (if any) help. so at my suggestion he has come back to this thread to get some answers (hopefully)
> 
> Firstly Mitch, can you please answer some questions so we all know where you want to go with this.
> ...


ok so I have decided to go with the woma and I was at the hardware today and im going to go with a 1800x600x600mm 1: because they are they exact and closes sizes there MDF sheets come in and 2: it will ultimately give the snake more room. I do have a heat source its a URS heat mat 20watts @ 230volts I do not have any kind of lighting yet as I am yet to know what would be the best to use I do not have a thermostat yet but am getting one with a thermometer diode attached it has two power plugs one for lighting and one for heating (heat mat/heat cord) I do know an electrician??


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Mitch, 
the only reason i asked about the electician is so that they can wire everything up for you PROPERLY. Dont attempt DIY electrical work, its not worth the risk of burning your house down for. 

and anyone who suggests DIY Electrical work in this forum will get an infraction from me !! 



> but what is cement fibre board? Her buffer? Is that so when the ceramic heats up it doesn't burn the timber? And it's board so I'm assuming its not flexible? How would I use it?



Yes looks like a thin sheet of cement. it has the flexibility of a dry piece of spaghetti (none) and it doesnt transmit heat, so by putting it above your ceramic heat emitter it will protect the timber. drill a hole through the sheet (wear a mask) for the cord / ceramic batten to go through, so you'll either need a drill bit or a hole saw depending on wether you get your electrician to wire up a ceramic fitting or you but a pre wired one.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 24, 2013)

oh and when I say ceramic light fitting I mean ceramic holder (what you screw the bulb into, just to clarify any confusion) the actual holder itself unscrews into two pieces so I could drill a hole with a hole bit just smaller then the outside circumference of the holder and screw it together from either side of the whole into place (I feel this isn't making sense, but for some reason I cant upload pictures because that would make what im saying make sense)(because I have a ceramic bulb holder in my scorpion enclosure) sorry if im not making any sense :/


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 24, 2013)

Makes perfect sense and yes you're right. But you'll find the the plug and the diameter of the fitting don't match, so depending on how you plan on proceeding (pre wired or electrician connected) you may need to enlarge the opening to allow for the plug


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 24, 2013)

JaxRtfm said:


> Makes perfect sense and yes you're right. But you'll find the the plug and the diameter of the fitting don't match, so depending on how you plan on proceeding (pre wired or electrician connected) you may need to enlarge the opening to allow for the plug


well when you unscrew the holder theres two wires connected simply via screws unscrew then the wires disconnect and so the holder completely disconnects into two separate pieces so put the half that holds the bulb inside and the cord outside and reconnect and screw back together and into place (I hope it turns out to be as simple as that) haha


----------



## Gruni (Jan 24, 2013)

I went with the false cieling idea in my enclosure but with your height choice I wouldn't go that way as you will lose 120mm or so. Be aware that even thick MDF will bow so you will probably need a strut or support half way along your font edge especially as you are adding load obove the enclosure.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 24, 2013)

Gruni said:


> I went with the false cieling idea in my enclosure but with your height choice I wouldn't go that way as you will lose 120mm or so. Be aware that even thick MDF will bow so you will probably need a strut or support half way along your font edge especially as you are adding load obove the enclosure.


 I don't even know what to do anymore about the enclosure, and you cant really convert an old book shelf or one of the old big TV units for a woma cause they don't climb?? im so confused!!!! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Gruni (Jan 24, 2013)

There are plenty of cabinets you can convert for a woma. If you have one that is wide enough you can get around the height issue by having ledges and slopes for it to move up and down. I can visulase one quite nicely but it's a bit hard to explain by typing. 

I just searched for retro sideboards and found them on Ebay and Gumtree, something similar to these would work for a woma especially if you extended through the cupboards on the sides of the centre display.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Jan 24, 2013)

A retro sideboard would be a good idea but there people are selling for heaps maybe just an old tv cabinet and do what you suggested


----------



## Gruni (Jan 25, 2013)

You would find stuff like those sideboards in Salvos/Life Line stores going quite cheap, or you need to be patient on Ebay etc. It took me quite a while to find mine. The sideboard would make a more ideal woma enclosure and allow you to still setup your tv etc on top. 

Patience grasshopper... patience.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Feb 8, 2013)

would a TV unit like this (196cmx130cmx52cm LxHxD) one converted in half through the middle so there would be two enclosures one on top and one underneath would the two enclosure be big enough for one woma python that would go in the underneath enclosure and a bearded dragon or two in the top enclosure?? and I do realise that this picture might not really help but it is the cabinet that I will be doing it with..


----------



## Baturb (Feb 8, 2013)

I think that would be ok, what you will have then is 2 enclosures that are 650mm high each


----------



## Gruni (Feb 8, 2013)

Just bear in mind it isn't 1960mm wide, the centre is more like 900mm and you would potentially wreck the look of the cabinet if you try to extend into the side cupboards unless you have a contact/friend who is a good cabinet maker.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Feb 8, 2013)

Baturb said:


> I think that would be ok, what you will have then is 2 enclosures that are 650mm high each


Yea something along those line maybe a bit smaller because the bottom enclosure will have to have a false ceeling so no cords are running through the above enclosure


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 9, 2013)

i have this 1 to give away, i was going to do a build with it but found that white melamine was more asthetically appealing to me, oh and the drawers are with it...........................................Ron


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 9, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> i have this 1 to give away, i was going to do a build with it but found that white melamine was more asthetically appealing to me, oh and the drawers are with it...........................................Ron


damn , im in coffs wishing port was closer  thats a nice looking piece and im not normally into conversions myself but thats got some potential to be a nice piece


----------



## Gruni (Feb 9, 2013)

That would make an awesome triple enclosure Ron. 8)


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 9, 2013)

It has the potential to be something totally awesome, unfortunatly 1 of the deals i did with my wife so i could get my 2 new spotties was to minimize things in the living room and go for a cleaner whiter look, so although it kills me to do it the big unit has to go before i can put my design into action, but back on thread topic i reckon that tv cabinet you have there mitch_hynes could also be something special just make sure before you go at it like a bull at a gate that you get some good advice from Woma owners here on how much actual room you will need for the woma, the beardies won't need as much room as the Woma and the guys here are pretty switched on with there advice on pythons.................................Ron


----------



## RedFox (Feb 9, 2013)

Ssssnakes on here has a really amazing lowline tv cabinet in one of her albums. It would be pretty simple to do as one long enclosure instead of three and would look really good if you did it in black melamine or wood. I was looking at making something similar to that for one of my womas when I get my own place, but I would probably put cupboards on either end, because you can never have enough storage.  




P.S I hope Ssssnakes doesn't mind me sharing her pic again as while it isn't as impressive as the in wall enclosure it is still pretty cool.


----------



## mitch_hynes (Feb 9, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Ssssnakes on here has a really amazing lowline tv cabinet in one of her albums. It would be pretty simple to do as one long enclosure instead of three and would look really good if you did it in black melamine or wood. I was looking at making something similar to that for one of my womas when I get my own place, but I would probably put cupboards on either end, because you can never have enough storage.
> 
> View attachment 281188
> 
> ...


that is exactly what I wanted to do but changed my mind to a converted tv unit so I could have two enclosures in one unit.. it looks awesome though


----------



## Gruni (Feb 9, 2013)

A unit like that would be good with 2/3 for the woma and 1/3 for the lizards.


----------

